# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  caories in a 1 lb ribeye steak

## mx3

does anybody know how many calories and protein are in a 1 lb peice of ribeye steak?

----------


## suprman09

This is for a 12 oz. ribeye so divide by three and add to the totals:

Calories 532(Kilojoules 2224) 

% DV** 
Total Fat 28.5 g 44% 
Sat. Fat 11.1 g 56% 
Cholesterol 202 mg 67% 
Sodium 216 mg 9% 
Total Carbs. 0 g 0% 
Dietary Fiber 0 g 0% 
Sugars - 
Protein 68.9 g

----------


## MuscleScience

protein= 112g
Fat=79.5g
Calories=1229

----------


## suprman09

Muscle where did you get your numbers? I used calorieking, and they seem to be alot different.

----------


## MuscleScience

Contemporary Nutrition
4th Edition, 2000
Gordon Wardlaw

----------


## moush

is calorie king not accurate?

----------


## naturalsux

> does anybody know how many calories and protein are in a 1 lb peice of ribeye steak?



1200 calories
80g protein
96g fat
288 cholesterol
220 sodium

this is roasted, broiled is a little less

found in the complete food counter by natrow & heslin

this for 12oz, 16oz would be close to 1400 calories 100 protein 120 fat

----------


## mx3

thanks guys great info.

----------

